# A good article about aquarium lights (LED, CFL, etc)



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

This article is particularly good at explaining the differences between different types of LEDs available.

http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/Aquarium_Lighting.html


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

Agreed, that is a fantastic read. I stumbled across that site when I was researching for my lights. That site really has a wealth of information.


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

Great find.


----------

